# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Het Syndroom van Guillain-Barré

## Stas

Samen met mijn partner schreef ik een boek over het Syndroom van Guillain-Barré.
De titel: *De Dag dat alles anders werd.*
Info: [email protected]

----------

